# Elbow callous fur re-growth?



## Brightelf

I am looking for a natural idea (because I am unable to get American products here in Germany, but can get stuff like Vitamin E oil, witch hazel, etc.) to *help fur re-growth *on elbow callouses, not just make the callouses softer.

Any natural substances to help re-growth of fur on elbow callouses? Ideas?


----------



## LJsMom

Hi Patti. My first thought was Biotin. Steel had a bald spot on his neutering area. After 9 months of Biotin - he's very furry down there.

But it didn't do anything for his elbow callouses. He prefers to sleep on the floor. I think if you could stop the behavior that's causing the elbow callouses, the Biotin might work.


----------



## Brightelf

He's laying on the floor and that's what's causing the elbow callouses.







Just like Steel did! Thanks for the idea though, Joanne! (Hi, Lady Jane!) Grimm probably, I think,might be getting already lots of biotin in his raw diet, plus he gets those dusty, stinky brewer's yeast tabs.. I think the hard flooring is the cause of the callouses.









I am hoping for a natural remedy to put on those callouses to make the furries grow back!


----------



## LisaT

I recently read that low zinc may contribute to elbow callouses. 

If the biotin is coming from raw eggs, then it becomes bound and unavailable, to some extent.

I would find a zinc & biotin product to try if you can.


----------



## Brightelf

Thanks Lisa, guess you mean as a supplement for his food. Does anything help when applied externally? (to get the fur to re-grow)


----------



## LisaT

I don't know of anything, there might be something out there, but I haven't heard of it yet. Sorry!


----------



## LJsMom

I read *somewhere* that Biotin is absorbed through the skin just as effectively as taking it internally. I *think* Biotin is available as an ointment. I know zinc is.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

I am reviving this thread to say that Penaten cream works for this problem. I purchased mine thru Smallflower.com - Shop Apothecary Products (no affiliation). A little goes a long, long way. It's made in Germany and sold as diaper rash cream. Works well for healing GSD lip pyroderma (sp?) to.


----------

